# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Solidoodle Forum >  just bought a used solidoodle 3

## david

i just bought a used solidoodle 3 , seller said it had about 25 hours on it and is selling it because he does not use it anymore due to lack of free time, got 2 spools of pla also, paid 480 shipped, really hoping it works ok when it gets here,
if it works did i get a good deal?

----------


## DrLuigi

Kinda bad if you ask me,

A refurbished unit is worth 400 dollars 
http://store.solidoodle.com/index.ph...product_id=151

You got 2 spools of PLA wich might not even be a kilo each anymore as the previous would have probably printed a few times before actualy selling,
I suppose 420 would have been a better price, But it isnt bad, still cheaper than a new one.

----------


## david

it does have a plexiglass enclosure, anti-backlash system on the z-axis and the guy added LM8UU linear bearings, it's not a stock machine, he has added a buch of extras on it
maybe good, maybe bad but we''ll see

----------

